# American Expats needed for Poetry project



## doprava

Dear Sirs/Madams, 
I am an American expat writer living and working in the UK. At present I am completing a PhD in Poetry at Swansea University. My project involves interviewing American expats (one from each state) and then writing a poem based on the experiences they share with me. The ultimate goal of the project is to create a collection of poems that highlights the diversity and commonality of the American experience in poetic form from the perspective of long-term expatriates. At the moment I have 18 more interviewees to find and I am hoping you may know or have contacts with some expats who might be interested in taking part. The states I still need are:

Maine
Vermont
Maryland
Delaware 
West Virginia
Kentucky
Tennessee 
Alabama
Arkansas
Nevada
Oregon
Idaho
Montana
Iowa
Nebraska
Ohio 
New Hampshire
Alaska

In terms of the process, I visit the expats and interview them for 1-2 hours and then I write a poem based on their experiences. I can travel anywhere within Europe to do the interviews and often times the experience is an enjoyable one for both myself and the participant. 

if interested, please contact me here:

oprava AT gmail DOT com

Thank you for your help and I look forward to hearing from you,
Sincerely yours,
-David E. Oprava


----------

